# Killington condition?



## abc (Apr 26, 2013)

I know this is the tail end of the season. So even though a few people might still be skiing they're not necessarily posting any trip reports thinking no one cares. Well, I am! 

I'll be up near the area on the weekend and have Sunday free. I'm tempted to go try Killington since they have liftopia ticket for $30. But the forecast say it's going to be in the 60's (night time temp is above freezing). I've never skied in such high temperature. Will it be a slush fest? 

I would be specially interested if anyone skied Killington the last couple of days in similar weather, or anyone who ski today and tomorrow. I would be curious in how the condition is. 

At the minimum, I could use some guidance on the time frame I should hit certain trail, like ski from first chair till noon and call it quits? Or will the bumps still need a few hours before they're fun and stay good till say mid-afternoon?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2013)

Hard to predict, but imagine there will be nice soft mounds of hero snow, love skiing in this kind of weather. Timeframe, all depends what you like, more groomed in the morning, but quickly bumped up by afternoon.


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Timeframe, all depends what you like


I like soft snow just like most people! 

Up to a point, that is. I can handle watery slush but it's not what I look for. More "getting through" them rather than having fun kind of skiing.

I've done a fair bit (and like) hard bumps soften-up on the top layer. The piles of randomly pushed together snow, not quite as much.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2013)

abc said:


> I like soft snow just like most people!
> 
> Up to a point, that is. I can handle watery slush but it's not what I look for. More "getting through" them rather than having fun kind of skiing.
> 
> I've done a fair bit (and like) hard bumps soften-up on the top layer. The piles of randomly pushed together snow, not quite as much.



You shouldn't find slush on the advanced bumped up trails. That would be mostly on flat run outs or greens, neither of which you should find too much of. I for one would not want to miss this weekend.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 26, 2013)

abc said:


> liftopia ticket for $30 -plus- I've never skied in such high temperature.


Is there ever a better time to give it a try?

Some do not like it, but for many it is their favorite time of year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2013)

60 degrees & sunny. What's not to like?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 26, 2013)

Skiing the Beast this Sunday for $30 is a no brainer.Get there.You'll get your $30 worth one way or another.


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, ok... I'm easy to convince. 

I like spring skiing. But most of them were when it's 40's and 50's. At the high end of the temperature range, there's a lot of slush pretty early in the day (by which I mean like, noon). So if that's the case, I need to get cracking to do first chair till noon. 

I actually did one trip when it was that high temperature, at Banff. I didn't exactly enjoy it. Odd thing being, it being out west, there were no bumps. So it's either groomed or big random piles of snow with rocks poking through. The sun came out way early and it was HOT as hell too!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2013)

It'll be great! Don't forget your sunblock! See you there!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2013)

4/30 weekend, 60+ degrees, no where near as much snow as they have now:

 

Little cream with you corn:


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> It'll be great! Don't forget your sunblock! See you there!


You're hitting big K this weekend too? That's cool! I'll very likely be there. That is, provided I don't drown in the Permi Saturday  (class III white water) ;-)


----------



## bigbob (Apr 26, 2013)

Skied it today, not bad, even a few snow flurries. Come get it before it is gone. Mnt will shrink after this weekend!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2013)

abc said:


> You're hitting big K this weekend too? That's cool! I'll very likely be there. That is, provided I don't drown in the Permi Saturday  (class III white water) ;-)



Yes, Rambo and I are coming up for the day Sunday. Good luck on the not drowning, never done any white water, sounds like fun. I live on, sometimes in, the Susquehanna in Binghamton. I own an old Sawyer DY Special, virtually a kayak, I paddle it with a kayak paddle, strictly a flat water boat. I'll keep an eye out for you Sunday, I still have your number, I'll give you a call, it'll be great! Are you a Spiedie virgin? Sounds like an oxymoron, they're a local delicacy, thinking of bringing some along...I am the Spiedie ambassador! :wink:


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 26, 2013)

Mmm Spiedies. University of Binghamton alum. Big fan of Sharkies. I will be at K on Saturday.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Skimaine said:


> Mmm Spiedies. University of Binghamton alum. Big fan of Sharkies. I will be at K on Saturday.



Damn, sorry you won't be there Sunday, I could hook you up. I'll be bringing Spiedies from Lupo's S&S Charpit on State Street. Have fun on Saturday, I'm sure you will.:wink:

Haven't been to Sharkies in years, used to go there back in my drinking days. They had lots of good specials, different one every night, I can remember the kielbasa baskets, and fish fry on Fridays. Did you ever go to Yonda's, just down the street? That place was a trip, they never took any decorations down, "A bar for all seasons". We used to go there to get "primed", 50¢ mixed drinks! It was the early 80's, but still crazy. Sadly, it's no longer in business. I remember parking out front with someone who'd never been in December. They said, "Check it out, they still have Halloween decorations in the window." To which I replied, "You ain't seen nothin yet.":wink:


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 26, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Damn, sorry you won't be there Sunday, I could hook you up. I'll be bringing Spiedies from Lupo's S&S Charpit on State Street. Have fun on Saturday, I'm sure you will.:wink:
> 
> Haven't been to Sharkies in years, used to go there back in my drinking days. They had lots of good specials, different one every night, I can remember the kielbasa baskets, and fish fry on Fridays. Did you ever go to Yonda's, just down the street? That place was a trip, they never took any decorations down, "A bar for all seasons". We used to go there to get "primed", 50¢ mixed drinks! It was the early 80's, but still crazy. Sadly, it's no longer in business. I remember parking out front with someone who'd never been in December. They said, "Check it out, they still have Halloween decorations in the window." To which I replied, "You ain't seen nothin yet.":wink:



I have been to Yonda's!  It never became one of our regular haunts, but it was an interesting place.  '78 to '82 was my time in Binghamton.  I took my nearly grown kids to Sharkies a few years ago. Nothing has changed right down to the shuffle board bowling. I instructed my kids how to properly de-skew the Spiedies in a fresh piece of bread.  One of their more important life's lessons.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Damn, sorry you won't be there Sunday, I could hook you up. I'll be bringing Spiedies from Lupo's S&S Charpit on State Street. Have fun on Saturday, I'm sure you will.:wink:
> 
> Haven't been to Sharkies in years, used to go there back in my drinking days. They had lots of good specials, different one every night, I can remember the kielbasa baskets, and fish fry on Fridays. Did you ever go to Yonda's, just down the street? That place was a trip, they never took any decorations down, "A bar for all seasons". We used to go there to get "primed", 50¢ mixed drinks! It was the early 80's, but still crazy. Sadly, it's no longer in business. I remember parking out front with someone who'd never been in December. They said, "Check it out, they still have Halloween decorations in the window." To which I replied, "You ain't seen nothin yet.":wink:



That food was awesome. I was lucky enough to eat at Elk this past year, so good that when I dropped it on the road I still ate it, have fun at K who ever gets up their this weekend and please ski some for runs for me, great munchies food.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, use the slice of Roma's bread like an oven mitt to grab the cubes of goodness! Spiedie subs have grown in popularity, S&S serves them like that. They do make an awesome sub. I like cheese, mushrooms, and BBQ sauce, yum. Place called The Spiedie & Rib Pit has an awesome Spiedie Gyro, cheap too $4.50.

If you look up "dive" in the dictionary, or search Google images, you'll see a picture of Yonda's, I'm sure.:wink: How about Lubner's, ever make it over there? It was by Red's Kettle Inn, across from the old CFJ park. Another cool dive, when you walked in the front door, you saw a set of several steps that went to a raised back bar. The bar itself was L shaped and to the right. If you walked up the steps there was an old sofa positioned so that if you sat there, it was as if the bar were a coffee table. It was cool to sit there. Don't know if they're in business still.

That whole area used to be pretty cool, used to be the "Clinton Street Run", try to drink a shot and beer in each bar on Clinton St., good luck, used to be a bunch.

Yes, conditions at Killington should be superb this weekend, finally some real Spring skiing! Stoked!


----------



## Rambo (Apr 26, 2013)

Friday ski report from Basin Ski:
http://www.basinski.com/2013/04/killington-snow-report-friday-april-26/


----------



## Rambo (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking Great from Friday!! Another pic of Superstar from Basin Ski report


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 27, 2013)

The seeded lines look nice.  It looks like the part that was groomed is developing GS bumps....


----------



## abc (Apr 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you Sunday, I still have your number, I'll give you a call, it'll be great!


Cool. Will keep an eye out for you too. (we'll all probably be wearing something very different given the weather...)



> I live on, *sometimes in*, the Susquehanna in Binghamton.


Volunteerily or involunterrily? 



> Are you a Spiedie virgin? Sounds like an oxymoron, they're a local delicacy, thinking of bringing some along...I am the Spiedie ambassador! :wink:


I am. That sounds delicious already!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 27, 2013)

abc said:


> Cool. Will keep an eye out for you too. (we'll all probably be wearing something very different given the weather...)
> 
> Volunteerily or involunterrily?


Both I guess, been flooded twice since 2006, thought Sandy was going to get us too, luckily dodged that bullet.



Sweet, going to pick some up after work today, chicken and pork. Lamb were the original Spiedies, they sell them, but they're $10 per pound, Yikes! Chicken is about half that, chicken has supplanted pork as the most popular Spiedie. Spiedies are a great way to cook venison, the marinade masks any gamey-ness. I don't hunt, but if I did, I'd surely make venison Spiedies! I'll eat em if you got em. A friend of my Brother used to bow hunt, ate venison Spiedies at his place all Summer long, fond memories. See you on Superstar!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 27, 2013)

Skied today, conditions were great, weather was great, and not crowded. They actually seeded bumps onSuperstar headwall, never saw that before, nice natural bumps on lower  Superstar and Skylark as well as others, trails were all great


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 27, 2013)

+10. Great day at K. Open trails skied great.  Soft bumps everywhere. Umbrella Bar had a great vibe. Meat feast lunch was excellent.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 27, 2013)

Getting back to the OP's questions. It probably will not freeze tonight, Superstar HSQ is running from 8am to 5pm, and it looks like the conditions _might_ be good right from opening bell. Lots of skiers today, but I did not see more than a 5 chair wait at Superstar. Zero wait at the gondola and the Canyon Quad. Even at full freight of $49 it is a bargain.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Conrad (Apr 27, 2013)

Keep the pictures coming, it is interesting seeing how Killington's doing!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm planning to get there early tomorrow. Does anyone have an opinion of what will ski the best early on?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 27, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm planning to get there early tomorrow. Does anyone have an opinion of what will ski the best early on?



Think it'll all ski good as they aren't expecting a freeze. One suggestion, coming out of the Canyon area there is some walking involved. I you lap the Canyon area I'd suggest that when you want to leave, do not ski all the way down, Cut across High Road to Bear Trax and Launch pad, This way you find you self at the top of Skype and you coulod ski all the way down via Superstar or Bittersweet/Sky Lark


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 27, 2013)

Few pix from today.


----------



## abc (Apr 27, 2013)

OK, went for a swim in one of the rapid but survived, no drowning... 

Pictures looking good! Will try to get there as early as I can. 



> Lots of skiers today, but I did not see more than a 5 chair wait at Superstar. Zero wait at the gondola and the Canyon Quad. Even at full freight of $49 it is a bargain


Just got them at Liftopia for $30. (I spread the word amoungst my white water coherts, might have added 1 or 2 to the lift line tomorrow! ;-) )


----------



## SKI-3PO (Apr 27, 2013)

That looks great - wish I could be there.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 27, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> Few pix from today.



Is that Devil's Fiddle Quad still standing? I haven't been to Killington since the American Ski Company days and I know they removed it, but did they leave the towers standing?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 27, 2013)

The June stockpile:


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 27, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Is that Devil's Fiddle Quad still standing? I haven't been to Killington since the American Ski Company days and I know they removed it, but did they leave the towers standing?



Towers still up, cables and chairs removed. No idea why. They did turn the top terminal into an exclusive bar. I kid you not!
http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/motor_room


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2013)

Monday will just have SSQ running yes?

How's Upper Ovation hanging on?  Should I expect it to be open in addition to Superstar, Skylark and Bittersweet?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 27, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Monday will just have SSQ running yes?
> 
> How's Upper Ovation hanging on?  Should I expect it to be open in addition to Superstar, Skylark and Bittersweet?


Look at the pictures.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Look at the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 8772



I did captain obvious.  Yes, from the picture it looks like it will be alright, but is it too much to ask for Beta from someone who may have skied it today?  I've seen Upper Ovation in almost that exact condition and not have much of a base depth and literally burn out in one warm spring day.  It's going to be almost 70 there tomorrow and sunny.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I did captain obvious.  Yes, from the picture it looks like it will be alright, but is it too much to ask for Beta from someone who may have skied it today?  I've seen Upper Ovation in almost that exact condition and not have much of a base depth and literally burn out in one warm spring day.  It's going to be almost 70 there tomorrow and sunny.


So now you want a Killington Fanboy's help? Could you at least say, "Please?"


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> So now you want a Killington Fanboy's help? Could you at least say, "Please?"



trollolol

you got me Gilligan


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> trollolol
> 
> you got me Gilligan


If I remember tomorrow I will make a run down it. Honestly though, when you have all those feet of depth on Superstar and Skylark right next door, why bother with Upper Ovation? Lower O  I would understand...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> If I remember tomorrow I will make a run down it. Honestly though, when you have all those feet of depth on Superstar and Skylark right next door, why bother with Upper Ovation? Lower O  I would understand...



Because I like it the best of the four in the spring time when it narrows down.  I'm not a fan of super wide boulevard trails.  It also doesn't get groomed in the spring, so the bumps tend to be better than the upper portions of the other trails.  After the Headwall, middle SS tends to be GS bumps, same goes for Bittersweet and Upper Skylark.  When it's still open, I like to ski Upper Ovation to Lower SS.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pics everyone, looks awesome! So stoked to enjoy some true Spring skiing tomorrow. I had to work 8 hrs yesterday, knowing I'd be skiing Sunday sure made the bitter pill of having to work on such a gorgeous day easier to swallow. Abc, so glad you survived your white water adventure, Spiedies are in the fridge! See you tomorrow, um I mean later today. :wink:


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Have fun boys. If I could ski I'd be there. Such great weather forcasted for the next few days.

Being injured this season sucks.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2013)

DHS, didn't ski Ovation, definitely on the thin side, but many did hit it yesterday. Supposed to be close to 70 today so no telling..


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 28, 2013)

upper o skied great sat. they'll probably be some walking getting back to supe. as for monday will let u know tonight. going fast.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> trollolol
> 
> you got me Gilligan


It was late last night and I did not notice the extra "l" you threw in there. I hope Skiadikt comes through for you today.


----------



## mister moose (Apr 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Monday will just have SSQ running yes?
> 
> How's Upper Ovation hanging on? Should I expect it to be open in addition to Superstar, Skylark and Bittersweet?



There's an app for that you know.  http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1

To your question, Upper O has not even hinted at bottoming out in the troughs.  The entry will continue to get dicey.  Middle O has some grassy spots showing and one area that won't make it to Monday.  Might be SWR.  The exit is currently a celery stalk being fed by a shoveler.

There should still be a 5th choice on Monday.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2013)

Those bumps look nasty!


----------



## Conrad (Apr 28, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> Towers still up, cables and chairs removed. No idea why. They did turn the top terminal into an exclusive bar. I kid you not!
> http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/motor_room



Crazy stuff.
"Be advised, guests must be able to climb two flights of steep stairs to enter the Motor Room Bar."
Ha, I would be more worried about making sure people can get down!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Andy, Skiadikt and Moose.  Appreciate it


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2013)

Amazing to say but it looks alot like last weekend from the photos.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Amazing to say but it looks alot like last weekend from the photos.




Although there is great snow in a number of spots, they have build up the base on Skype with what I perceive is the intent to stay open until June. That said, I would think conditions will not change too much in the next week or two.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how much longer Ovation can last.  Entering the upper part from Nivis Walk was pretty sketchy.  Some of the troughs in the middle section were getting thin, and the runout must require a walk by now (unless they haul in some snow...).  The other runs on Skye Peak were in pretty good shape.  It was a great day at The Beast!  There were a lot of good skiers out ripping the seeded lines.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 28, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm not sure how much longer Ovation can last.  Entering the upper part from Nivis Walk was pretty sketchy.  Some of the troughs in the middle section were getting thin, and the runout must require a walk by now (unless they haul in some snow...).  The other runs on Skye Peak were in pretty good shape.  It was a great day at The Beast!  There were a lot of good skiers out ripping the seeded lines.



I don't anticipate them trying to keep Ovation going Superstar Skylark/Bittersweet will probably get all the loving moving forward. To, makes sense.


----------



## abc (Apr 28, 2013)

Met up with Cornhead, Rambo(?) toay and rip up big K good! Superstar side is the better condition. Though the Canyon and K1 help to provide more variety. Upper Ovation is getting pretty scratchy (lower is closed). The cut over back to Superstar requires a 5 ft walk after lunch. Probably be a 10 feet walk by 5 pm. I'm sure Cornhead will add photo in due course (when he catches up on sleep after the crazy long day toay).


----------



## Rambo (Apr 29, 2013)

Trip report, Killington, Sun. 4/28/13:

Cornhead and I left Binghamton NY at just after 4:00 am and arrived Killington at about 8:10 am. Aboard the K1 gondola at 8:34 am. Lift tics where $49 - with 25% additional discount if you show a lift ticket or a seasons pass from another ski area. We got our tic's from liftopia for $31. Did a run or two then meet up with ABC. The Beast of the East is back, big time. Machine made snow base on Superstar is MASSIVE - like an average of 5ft. to 13+ ft. with base stockpiled in mounds along the way. The very top of Superstar is a 30 - 40 foot deep HUGE, HUGE, HUGE mound of snow. Also Skylark and Bittersweet also have tons of snow for base. Temps got up to 62 in the shade and a good 70 in the bright sun. Took a lunch break at 12:20 and Cornhead grilled up a bunch of speedies. Base only got a little mushy/slushy. What a totally fantastic warm/hot ski day. I stopped skiing at 3:45, with my legs exhausted... Cornhead went till 5:00 - Ironman.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are a few pics:

East Fall trail - off of Killington Peak


Superstar


Cornhead grilling, the "Speedie ambassador" 
and ABC at lunch break


Superstar


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 29, 2013)

skied o late sunday. still thought it skied great though i expect by monday there will be 2 breaks. also walking to get out. ski patrol was actually shoveling snow on it in the morning.

btw middle vertigo is sooo worth it though there's walking involved.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2013)

skiadikt said:


> skied o late sunday. still thought it skied great though i expect by monday there will be 2 breaks. also walking to get out. ski patrol was actually shoveling snow on it in the morning.
> 
> btw middle vertigo is sooo worth it though there's walking involved.



Thanks for the tip.  Vertigo has the best bumps on the hill right now for sure


----------



## Conrad (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for more photos. I would definitely be curious to see this giant pile of snow at the top of Superstar.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Thanks for more photos. I would definitely be curious to see this giant pile of snow at the top of Superstar.




Look at my photos further back in this thread, marked "The June stockpile:"


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 29, 2013)

How can Panic Button, Vertigo, and Needle's Eye be open without the gondola or Needle's Eye Quad? You would have to walk back up a long way.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 29, 2013)

spiderpig said:


> How can Panic Button, Vertigo, and Needle's Eye be open without the gondola or Needle's Eye Quad? You would have to walk back up a long way.



Snowshed cross over. Some hiking involved from what I hear.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Snowshed cross over. Some hiking involved from what I hear.



as of noon sunday it was skiable all the way. but there were thin spots and at these temps wouldn't be surprised if there was now walking. things go quickly at this time of the year.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 29, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Thanks for more photos. I would definitely be curious to see this giant pile of snow at the top of Superstar.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2013)

skiadikt said:


> as of noon sunday it was skiable all the way. but there were thin spots and at these temps wouldn't be surprised if there was now walking. things go quickly at this time of the year.



There was about a four foot wise section of mud you had to ski across today but otherwise it was fine.  Only walking I did today was the cut through from panic to vertigo and the cut back to superstar from ovation.  Snow is going quick though.  By the weekend it will probably be just superstar skyelark and lower bittersweet


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> There was about a four foot wise section of mud you had to ski across today but otherwise it was fine.  Only walking I did today was the cut through from panic to vertigo and the cut back to superstar from ovation.  Snow is going quick though.  By the weekend it will probably be just superstar skyelark and lower bittersweet



did you run into steve-o today?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2013)

2knees said:


> did you run into steve-o today?



bummer, missed him.  Did he head out later in the day?  I had to take off a bit early today.  I was only able to ski from 9 until 1.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 29, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Look at my photos further back in this thread, marked "The June stockpile:"



All right, seen it now. It's funny how it is so big you can't even get it into one picture!


----------



## 180 (Apr 29, 2013)

The snow is really deep on SS.  Can't wait to see how long they go.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome day at Big K, few pics





Rambo's stool, victim of the spongy parking lot, and Spiedies, YUM!




No Bird Man, but Radio Ron was there. I think the boys from Meathead films were there too, but they were not filming, and not in neon.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got to ride the North Triple with Birdman and a buddy of mine earlier this year. What a character! By far the best chairlift ride this year. His stories were hilarious and had us laughing the whole time.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 30, 2013)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> I got to ride with the North Triple with Birdman and a buddy of mine earlier this year. What a character! By far the best chairlift ride this year. His stories were hilarious and had us on laughing the whole time.


Skied with him twice last Spring, yes he is interesting, nice guy too. When was the last time you saw someone 6' 8" tall, 280 lbs on skis? He's like a cartoon character, kids love him. Wonder where he was?


----------



## Skimaine (May 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Yes, use the slice of Roma's bread like an oven mitt to grab the cubes of goodness! Spiedie subs have grown in popularity, S&S serves them like that. They do make an awesome sub. I like cheese, mushrooms, and BBQ sauce, yum. Place called The Spiedie & Rib Pit has an awesome Spiedie Gyro, cheap too $4.50.
> 
> If you look up "dive" in the dictionary, or search Google images, you'll see a picture of Yonda's, I'm sure.:wink: How about Lubner's, ever make it over there? It was by Red's Kettle Inn, across from the old CFJ park. Another cool dive, when you walked in the front door, you saw a set of several steps that went to a raised back bar. The bar itself was L shaped and to the right. If you walked up the steps there was an old sofa positioned so that if you sat there, it was as if the bar were a coffee table. It was cool to sit there. Don't know if they're in business still.
> 
> ...



High jack in progress.  

Never made it to Lubners.  We frequented Fitzies Irish Pub on Main Street JC; Old Number 9 on the South side; The Rusty Nail and Maxwells in downtown.  Somewhere there is archive footage from Fitzies by one of the local new stations of someone that looks a lot like me dancing a jig on St Patties day with a young lass on my shoulders.  One of my finer moments.


----------



## Cornhead (May 4, 2013)

Continuing hijack, I think you mean Number 5 on the South side, across the street from Thirsty's. Ah, Fitzies, I can remember being there on St. Patty's Day and two of my buddies broke open green glow sticks and spread the contents on their arms and face. That's gotta be safe? Right? :wink:

Back on topic, skied Sugarbush today, their last day, off to big K tomorrow, after seeing how much snow they had last Sunday, expecting another stellar day tomorrow!


----------



## Skimaine (May 5, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Continuing hijack, I think you mean Number 5 on the South side, across the street from Thirsty's. Ah, Fitzies, I can remember being there on St. Patty's Day and two of my buddies broke open green glow sticks and spread the contents on their arms and face. That's gotta be safe? Right? :wink:
> 
> Back on topic, skied Sugarbush today, their last day, off to big K tomorrow, after seeing how much snow they had last Sunday, expecting another stellar day tomorrow!



Quite right - Number 5 - a converted fire house. And Thirsty's I had forgotten about that. We would hit some of the Clinton Street bars but cannot recall the names of any of them.  One we went to was literally the basement of the guys house. It had a piano and one of crew could play. Fun times, fuzzy memories.


----------

